# Medication in Cairo



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Can medications be bought over the counter in Cairo? 
I take tablets for a blood pressure condition, while in Dubai I could purchase these over the counter without a prescription. I am hoping that I can do this in Cairo. 
My husband starts a new job next week, I am following in around a month.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

yes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes medicine can be bought over the counter without prescription, however it is not always available and you have to tramp the streets to find it and then there is no guarantee you will find it, if it is made locally the quality can be suspect... Life saving medicine should if possible be brought with you.

Maiden.

I see Egypt rather than the Yeman... wise move


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll bring as much as my doctor will give me and once I find it will buy as much as I can. They are quite common so I would hope to be able to find them but I'll have something in place in case I can't.

It was with great relief when we were offered Egypt rather than The Yemen. I drank myself to hangover stage in celebration. Thanks for the advice and help.


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

You can not find everything in everywhere. But there are some good pharmacies, even if they dont have it, can find for you or import.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Be careful with medication that's all I am saying; don't take it unless it's prescribed


----------

